# Please post you Uber Lyft Driver Rates (Screenshots) with Location



## GigEcoCritic (Jul 26, 2019)

Please post you Uber Lyft Driver Rates (Screenshots) with Location.
Or copy paste.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Galveston Uber and Lyft


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Why, they are trivially easy look up, no?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Galveston Uber and Lyft





GigEcoCritic said:


> Please post you Uber Lyft Driver Rates (Screenshots) with Location.
> Or copy paste.


Should we count all the times we get paid nothing when passenger cancels?


----------



## Agent Cam (Aug 2, 2019)

Here's Philly - center city and the burbs are the same.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

*UBER- Miami*

POOL
Base fare: $0.71
Distance: $0.5265 per mile
Time: $0.117 per minute
Wait time: no wait time.
Additional pick up: $0.50 per pick up
Minimum trip earnings: $3.25

UBERX
Base fare: $0.72
Distance: $0.624 per mile
Time: $0.13 per minute
Wait time: $0.182 per minute
Minimum trip earnings: $2.50

XL
Base fare: $1.44
Distance: $1.4472 per mile
Time: $0.216 per minute
Wait time: $0.252 per minute
Minimum trip earnings: $4.32


----------



## GigEcoCritic (Jul 26, 2019)

Chorch said:


> *UBER- Miami*
> 
> POOL
> Base fare: $0.71
> ...


Thank you. Can you please provide the rates for the _Uber rental Program through Hertz . It appears on the Lyft App as follows in* bold. Wondering if the same is for the Uber app. Thanks again*_

This is the amount you'll take home.

Base Rate $0.7125
Base Rate - Express Drive $0.7125
Cancel Penalty $5.00
Maximum Rate $300.00
Minimum Rate $2.88
*Minimum Rate - Express Drive $2.88*
Per Mile $0.6225
*Per Mile - Express Drive $0.4575*
Per Minute $0.1275
*Per Minute - Express Drive $0.1275*
Scheduled Cancel Penalty$10.00

*Applicable rates may vary for sub-regions. Please search for the city where you'll pick up the rider to see the rates that



Galveston said:


> Should we count all the times we get paid nothing when passenger cancels?


Thank you. Can you please provide the rates you are getting as an Uber Driver "your rate card." And location like this from a driver in South Florida. 

LYFT : South Florida

Base Rate $0.7125
Base Rate - Express Drive $0.7125
Cancel Penalty $5.00
Maximum Rate $300.00
Minimum Rate $2.88
*Minimum Rate - Express Drive $2.88*
Per Mile $0.6225
*Per Mile - Express Drive $0.4575*
Per Minute $0.1275
*Per Minute - Express Drive $0.1275*
Scheduled Cancel Penalty $10.00



lyft_rat said:


> Why, they are trivially easy look up, no?


We need to compare. I believe some get more than others.



Agent Cam said:


> Here's Philly - center city and the burbs are the same.


Thank you. Can you please provide the rates you are getting as an Uber Driver "your rate card." And location like this from a driver in South Florida. 

LYFT : South Florida

Base Rate $0.7125
Base Rate - Express Drive $0.7125
Cancel Penalty $5.00
Maximum Rate $300.00
Minimum Rate $2.88
*Minimum Rate - Express Drive $2.88*
Per Mile $0.6225
*Per Mile - Express Drive $0.4575*
Per Minute $0.1275
*Per Minute - Express Drive $0.1275*
Scheduled Cancel Penalty $10.00



lyft_rat said:


> Why, they are trivially easy look up, no?


We need to compare, and thanks.



Galveston said:


> Galveston Uber and Lyft


Thank you. Can you please provide the rates you are getting as an Uber Driver "your rate card." And location like this from a driver in South Florida. 

LYFT : Basic and Shared South Florida

Base Rate $0.7125
Base Rate - Express Drive $0.7125
Cancel Penalty $5.00
Maximum Rate $300.00
Minimum Rate $2.88
*Minimum Rate - Express Drive $2.88*
Per Mile $0.6225
*Per Mile - Express Drive $0.4575*
Per Minute $0.1275
*Per Minute - Express Drive $0.1275*
Scheduled Cancel Penalty $10.00


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

.98 cents a mile. Pensacola Florida


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> .98 cents a mile. Pensacola Florida


That's REALLY good! Gonna move there!


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Chorch said:


> That's REALLY good! Gonna move there!


Yeah but the problem is that it's too many drivers and the population is not very big here. Also I'm under the old rates cause I've been doing Uber over 4 years. All the other drivers I think get like .75 cents a mile.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Yeah but the problem is that it's too many drivers and the population is not very big here. Also I'm under the old rates cause I've been doing Uber over 4 years. All the other drivers I think get like .75 cents a mile.


I don't think they make differences between okd and new drivers.... they do?? That's crappy...


----------



## GigEcoCritic (Jul 26, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> .98 cents a mile. Pensacola Florida


Please provide rate card. Thanks


----------



## Chi city Taxi (Aug 27, 2019)

Wtf!! You made $48 on a 69 mile ride? 


Galveston said:


> Galveston Uber and Lyft


----------



## GigEcoCritic (Jul 26, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> .98 cents a mile. Pensacola Florida


Thanks but that is not the rate card . The rare card is on uber website. Please login and post screenshot and thanks again



Chorch said:


> *UBER- Miami*
> 
> POOL
> Base fare: $0.71
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Tree fidday


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Yeah but the problem is that it's too many drivers and the population is not very big here. Also I'm under the old rates cause I've been doing Uber over 4 years. All the other drivers I think get like .75 cents a mile.


You must be doing something right. Ice been a PHX driver since 2016 an got .95 a mile then today they give us .60 a mile. They don't let us keep.our old ratrs here. Be nice if they did.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

GigEcoCritic said:


> Please post you Uber Lyft Driver Rates (Screenshots) with Location.
> Or copy paste.


-------------------------
Curious, why you need them, especially since you have not shown yours nor list the city that you are driving in. 
You say* We need to compare. *Who is we please ?
Also, with Lyft -- the rate card shows the car rental rate ONLY if the person is renting a car.


----------

